# West Windsor Township, NJ



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Is anyone going?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sooo confused.. What is the difference or what does the Open show mean? I am trying to go to both.

Edit.. Found out the open show is for Misc and FSS breeds.


----------

